# COBRAS



## Hydro (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wondering what sort of licence would i need to keep cobras and where would i be able to get them from.
Any info would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

You can't keep them in vic (cannot keep any exotics). Unless ur a zoo of some sort.


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it would be easier to imigrate to India. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hydro (Mar 15, 2005)

haha thanks at lest i know now thanks guys


----------



## Hickson (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: COBRAS*



[email protected] said:


> You can't keep them in vic (cannot keep any exotics). Unless ur a zoo of some sort.



You can't keep cobras anywhere in Australia, unless you're a zoo. And if you want to import them ('coz the zoos are hanging onto theirs), you need a federally approved quarantine facility designed for reptiles. And there's very few of them around.



Hix


----------



## hugsta (Mar 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: COBRAS*

Any exotic snake cannot be kept in Australia.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: COBRAS*



> Any exotic snake cannot be kept in Australia.


But they are....


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: COBRAS*

I was at the local pet store today buying frozen rats when a guy approached me trying to sell baby cornsnakes!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: COBRAS*

If you happen to run into him again Pinkie could you please ask him if he has any tri colour milk snakes........i'd love a pair :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Mar 16, 2005)

> If you happen to run into him again Pinkie could you please ask him if he has any tri colour milk snakes........i'd love a pair



Dude, I'm your hook-up! I'll sell you guys some Corn Snakes at a huge discount for only $1000USD each.  Com'on hell of a deal. I'll even throw in an albino Monocle Cobra for nothing. I've know a breeder that has some to get rid of.


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think i want to immigrate to Canada..... :mrgreen:


----------



## kevyn (Mar 16, 2005)

No way, because then you won't get the special discount on Corn Snakes. You'll be missing out on this great deal. :wink:


----------



## kevyn (Mar 16, 2005)

I should mention I'm willing to negotiate on the price if someone can get me a pair of Tiger Snakes.  :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

*re;cobra*

i love tigers to, i released this one today she was a honey





http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

its an old scar ...heled but messy shedding in that area..very healthy otherwise


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

heres another pic


a happy day


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

It's not strictly true to say you can't keep exotics in this country, there are a fair number licensed to do this in Victoria and NSW but I don't think they are handing out anymore licenses though


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

I know and it's sad!! If it seems to be working okay, why not impliment it further??? _*Why am I wasting my strength typing this???_ :lol:_*_


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

I couldn't agree more and yes I'm afraid you are wasting your strength, those with the power have their collective fingers in their ears and are saying 'la la la can't hear you cant hear you'


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

I should mention I'm willing to negotiate on the price if someone can get me a pair of Tiger Snakes. 

Sorry Kevyn but no tigers where i am but at those bargain basement prices along with the albino monacle cobra i can do you a deal on a few thousand cane toads and house geckoes...what do you reckon?Oh and if you can get those yellow eyelash vipers yet i'll charge no freight fees :mrgreen:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

dream on (lol)


----------



## peterescue (Mar 16, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> I should mention I'm willing to negotiate on the price if someone can get me a pair of Tiger Snakes.  :wink:


I can get you a pair of tigers Kevin but its pick up only.

If you want details on importing cobras talk to John Weigel as he recently did so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> talk to John Weigel




How we do that pete?


----------



## ElZilcho (Mar 29, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

grass is always greener as they say....


----------



## peterescue (Mar 29, 2005)

*RE: re;cobra*

Oh this old chestnuts still here,
John is at ARP [email protected]


----------

